# A gift from my sulcata



## Lancecham (Dec 25, 2013)

One of my female sulcatas decided to give me a present last night on Christmas Eve. She was searching and searching all day for a perfect hiding place for me to find her present to me. Well, I caught her hiding her present. 
happy Holidays!!!!!


----------



## shaf1457 (Dec 25, 2013)

That is so very cool. This is a Christmas present that will take a while to open. lol


----------



## Lancecham (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks.
Yes, a long wait is necessary to open this present. 
This is her second clutch of the season already and will probably lay another clutch or two this season.


----------



## TortieLuver (Dec 25, 2013)

I love those kind of Christmas presents


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 25, 2013)

Best.Christmas.Present.Ever.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 25, 2013)

Very neat!


----------



## ben32hayt (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lancecham (Dec 26, 2013)

Definitely the best Christmas present ever. I already have had several clutches laid by my females this season and many, many more to come in the upcoming months. When they start hatching, I will be opening the "presents" daily for months and months to come. 
The miracle of birth fascinates me not only in the sulcatas, but also all the other reptiles I breed.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Dec 26, 2013)

What an awesome gift!!!


----------



## rebeccalynn1208 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gosh that's amazing! I can't wait until mine are old enough to lay eggs!


----------

